# Gentoo live cd

## R_

Volevo installare gentoo da live cd, ma ho dei problemi: il primo è che non rileva nessuna partizione. Ho due partizioni, una con windows e l'altra con ubuntu, ma rileva solo l'intero HD, senza le due partizioni.

Il secondo è che vari comandi non vanno: fdisk, ifconfig, iwconfig e altri. Sempre command not found. Come fare?

----------

## Onip

seguire l'handbook?

----------

## cloc3

 *R_ wrote:*   

> Volevo installare gentoo da live cd, ma ho dei problemi: il primo è che non rileva nessuna partizione. Ho due partizioni, una con windows e l'altra con ubuntu, ma rileva solo l'intero HD, senza le due partizioni.
> 
> 

 

impossibile. probabilmente stai guardando un disco diverso da quello che credi.

 *R_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il secondo è che vari comandi non vanno: fdisk, ifconfig, iwconfig e altri. Sempre command not found. Come fare?

 

in gentoo sonon comandi di /sbin .

se sei utente normale devi digitare il percorso per esteso: /sbin/fdisk.

ma per usare a pieno questi comandi, devi accedere ad una shell da superutente.

----------

## ago

ha ragione cloc3, per accedere a quei comandi digita 

```

sudo su

```

oppure

```

su

```

----------

